# conexion tv - home cinema



## cristobita (Feb 27, 2007)

hola...tengo una tv estereo en la cual tiene la toma de antena y dos euroconectores.....una play 2 y una tdt...ahora mismo tengo la siguiente conexion....la play 2 aun euroconector de la tv y en el otro euroconector de la tele esta la tdt...me han regalado un home cinema (sin el dvd) solo los 5 altavoces y el central donde estan las conexiones...mi duda es como conectar el home cinema para poder disfrutar de el teniendo en cuenta que los dvds los veo en la play 2.....se como conectar los altavoces al central pero ya conectar el central a otro aparato (tv, tdt, play 2...) no...el central tiene la siguiente conexion...
las dos conexiones de arriba son para la R y L respectivamente una roja y una blanca y al lado pone "aux" y la de abajo es igual pero pone al lado "tv"....estas cuatro conexiones de arriba estan en un cuadro que pone "source input".....ahora las seis conexiones de abajo estan en un cuadro que pone "dvd ready input" y son...las dos primeras es roja (R) y blanca (L)..las del centro son negra (SR) y negra (SL) y las de abajo son negra (C) y negra (SUB)
gracias


----------



## Dano (Feb 27, 2007)

Leer las normas.
2.4 No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo tema. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

Saludos


----------



## cristobita (Feb 27, 2007)

lo siento no fue intensiónado dano soy nuevo....creo que no hablo como en los sms de los moviles las iniciales entre parentesis son asi ya que pongo lo que viene escrito y no busco criticas sino ayuda....gracias por todo


----------



## Dano (Feb 27, 2007)

cristobita dijo:
			
		

> creo que no hablo como en los sms de los moviles


Eso que tú leíste es mi firma.  

Saludos


----------

